# Word of the Day - Slumgullion



## debodun (Mar 1, 2022)

Slumgullion - a stew containing meat.

Continental soldiers often prepared a slumgullion using wild rabbit meat.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

_Slumgullion _is definitely not a word I would use, nor would anyone I know use it; perhaps I'd only encounter it in a history book.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 1, 2022)

Well I heard it used as a kidling !!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

I've seen word, knew it was a food, but can't remember how, where or when .


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

This is a *Beef Slumgullion* I made a few months ago


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2022)

Rabbit stew sounds great. I've eaten rabbit and it's quite good. You just have to be careful not to bite down hard on a shotgun pellet.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> Slumgullion - a stew containing meat.
> 
> Continental soldiers often prepared a slumgullion using wild rabbit meat.


Bush hog stew is like slumgullion stew.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> Slumgullion


I like it, will try to find a way to use it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2022)

The word sounds like something too disgusting to eat but that stew looks good.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

I ain't eatin' nuttin with "slum" in the name.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Slumgullion … It’s not just for breakfast anymore!
I’ve heard the word before but I had no idea what
it was. Now that I know though, it’s something new
that i can ask for when I dine out. Sounds a lot more
fun than, “Pardon me but do you have any Grey Poupon?”
That got old quicker than I ever even could have imagined.
Slumgullion, it’s what’s for dinner. Got Slumgullion? I  It!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> I ain't eatin' nuttin with "slum" in the name.


You got that right!


----------



## Devi (Mar 2, 2022)

Sentence: Is beef slumgullion not beef stew?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

I love that word.  Definitely some weird fun there.

Me and my paw shot us some varmints for our backwoods "Slummin' it with Slumgullion  BBQ and Moonshine Extravaganza." 


found two other words starting with "slum" in the Dictionary of Unusual Words...

https://phrontistery.info/ihlstart.html



slumberousinviting or causing slumberslummockto move slowly and awkwardly


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I love that word.  Definitely some weird fun there.
> 
> Me and my paw shot us some varmints for our backwoods "Slummin' it with Slumgullion  BBQ and Moonshine Extravaganza."
> 
> ...


Interesting website.


----------

